
Show HN: I'm releasing Genius free to play on Itch.io - atum47
https://victorqribeiro.itch.io/genius
======
atum47
Hi everyone, I'm working on some games that I'll soon publish for sell, in the
meanwhile I've been publishing the games I made for fun, free of charge. Hope
you like it.

